# Aggression towards individual



## clark77494 (Sep 5, 2014)

About 2 months ago I got into an altercation at the gas station. The person in front of me instead of going to the last pump stopped short at the closest pump. I slammed on my brakes and went around him. When I got out he called me a stupid American. I told him if he doesn't like Americans maybe he should pack up and go back to his native country and take his friends and family with him! He started walking towards me with his fist in hand so I let my GSD out of the truck and my GSD started growling at him. He back peddled, got in his car and left. That was 3 months ago. Today I was in the park and sure enough the person I had the altercation with was there. My GSD started growling at him today. He was terrified, he got his wife and kids and drove off. The other people in the park said that my dog has excellent discernment skills and was glad that they had left. How can I prevent my GSD from trying to attacking this person in the future? I tried the Hissing command and didn't seem to work this time. I use the hissing command to prevent her from being aggressive towards other dogs.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure he sensed your surprise and unease and reacted accordingly.Unless you can be completely non reactive yourself(pulse rate,adrenaline,etc)lol,just leave the area yourself.Be careful out there!


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Dogma has a good point. Today, I was in Petco with Vesper. She has been working on her reactivity, and is doing pretty well. My husband was with us. He doesn't train Vesper, but we were having a little shopping trip. As we turned a corner, there was a girl right there in the aisle. Vesper started to bark, I apologized and quickly went to the next aisle to help her relax. My husband said, "She must have heard you gasp." Gasp? I didn't even realize that I had gasped. I had been mildly surprised, and Vesper must have picked up on that. Our dogs pick up on even our most minute feelings and expressions. It's very impressive. She could probably tell that you were uncomfortable.


----------



## clark77494 (Sep 5, 2014)

Fact of the matter is Ginger started growling at him before I knew who he was. I was shocked by the other peoples reactions. In fact a couple of people went up and started petting her after the person had left!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Obedience and training should control your dog. 

Hissing really isn't enough to stop an aggressive dog, unless you also use the Cesar Milan "claw hand" or "heel kick." I remember first seeing the "iron claw" technique in a Bruce Lee movie. If it doesn't work with your dog you simply try it on the guy. :laugh:


----------



## clark77494 (Sep 5, 2014)

Slamdunc said:


> Obedience and training should control your dog.
> 
> Hissing really isn't enough to stop an aggressive dog, unless you also use the Cesar Milan "claw hand" or "heel kick." I remember first seeing the "iron claw" technique in a Bruce Lee movie. If it doesn't work with your dog you simply try it on the guy. :laugh:


I was using the Cesar Milan technique. Usually the hissing will stop her from being aggressive towards other dogs. I don't know what transpired before going towards the playground. I walk 1 1/2 miles around the lake before exiting the park via the playground. I know one thing, people had no love for the people that Ginger ran off!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

you should always have control of your dog for her sake and others.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sounds like you walked into an already tense situation.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

lexiz said:


> Dogma has a good point. Today, I was in Petco with Vesper. She has been working on her reactivity, and is doing pretty well. My husband was with us. He doesn't train Vesper, but we were having a little shopping trip. As we turned a corner, there was a girl right there in the aisle. Vesper started to bark, I apologized and quickly went to the next aisle to help her relax. My husband said, "She must have heard you gasp." Gasp? I didn't even realize that I had gasped. I had been mildly surprised, and Vesper must have picked up on that. Our dogs pick up on even our most minute feelings and expressions. It's very impressive. She could probably tell that you were uncomfortable.


I'm sure I contribute to Samson's reactivity towards people alsoIt's hard to look out for potential trouble while being relaxedMy guy is much better now too,but we don't like surprises


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> I'm sure I contribute to Samson's reactivity towards people alsoIt's hard to look out for potential trouble while being relaxedMy guy is much better now too,but we don't like surprises


I told my husband that it may seem like she is the one being trained, but it's really me! Every day I learn and get a little better at helping her out.  glad that I'm not alone. It's hard to stay relaxed and be alert.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't get it. 

You get into an altercation with someone and bring out your dog as a deterrent. That works. 

Now the dog sees the guy in another setting, you're uptight and your dog growls and they leave. Well, are you expecting something different. 

If you exterminate this behavior in your dog, the next time someone comes at you in a menacing way, are you going to be upset with the dog for not responding?

If you were in a park, where there are other people and children, your dog was on lead right? So no problem, just keep enough distance between your dog and anyone who has menaced your dog, anyone you are worried about.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

clark77494 said:


> I was using the Cesar Milan technique. Usually the hissing will stop her from being aggressive towards other dogs. I don't know what transpired before going towards the playground. I walk 1 1/2 miles around the lake before exiting the park via the playground. I know one thing, people had no love for the people that Ginger ran off!


I kinda got that idea. What people need to realize is that a technique that works for me or another experienced handler may not work so easily for others. First off, I like some of Cesar's techniques and some of what he does. However, there are a couple of things going for Cesar that most folks do not have. One is a "presence" or persona around dogs. With the vast overwhelming majority of dogs, if you are calm, confident and take control immediately the dog complies. I often get a little frustrated at our team training when a new handler is not catching on to what I am telling them and having difficulties with their dog. It's not that they don't understand, it's that they just don't know the technique or how to get a dog to perform with out getting frustrated. I will often say, "give me your leash" and in a manner of a couple of minutes the dog is doing the exercise properly. These are high drive dogs, that are not what you see on Cesar's show. I do not like doing that because it really frustrates an already frustrated handler. For me to take their dog and seemingly effortlessly get the dog to behave and perform correctly is hard for them to wrap their heads around. I do it because I hate repeating myself and watching them struggle through an issue. Sometimes it speeds up learning. I recently had a new handler that got bit every day for a month every time he took a toy out to pay his dog in a recent K-9 school. I saw how bitten up his hands were and how he was sucking up the pain. I asked him if he wanted to stop that annoying behavior and he said "heck yea, this hurts." In 5 minutes his dog was no longer bouncing and grabbing his hand 15 times a day. My response was " I bet you wished I had showed you this a month ago." He still jokes about that. The point is this; what an experienced handler can do with a dog is far beyond what a novice can do and the dog instantly sees the difference. Dogs read body language and they figure out who is in charge pretty quick. Not a knock, just a fact. Using Cesar's "hiss" is not going to cut it, unless you are willing to instantly follow up with the surprise or pain induced correction. That is what Cesar does. He hisses and then bam, he kicks or gives that claw hand to the dog. Is it painful, probably not, is it effective? Sure, because it is properly timed and a surprise. Timing is the key. 

You can not take a portion of his or any other trainers method unless you take the entire method an implement in the same fashion. That "hiss" is a negative marker, it's no secret or trade mark. 

The second thing that Cesar does is regularly hang dogs that show aggression and don't react to the hiss and claw or kick. That show has careful editing. Watch with both eyes open with his aggressive dogs. He shows how he makes a slip leash and then lifts up on the leash until the dogs legs are off the ground. Then he edits, goes to commercial and you come back to a "calm, submissive" dog. A dog that is laying on it's side, panting, tongue hanging and barely moving. What you don't see is the several minutes of asphyxiation and the dog passing out. The dog then wakes up and is completely gassed and forced into submission from being choked out. 

You simply need some good obedience on your dog. It sounds like you have a really nice dog and will be a super dog with a little training. I really do like a lot of what Cesar does and I enjoy his show. I watch being very aware of what is actually happening. Some of it is really super, some you need to be a little careful with.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

selzer said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> You get into an altercation with someone and bring out your dog as a deterrent. That works.
> 
> ...


This is my reaction, too. I don't understand, what is the problem?


----------



## clark77494 (Sep 5, 2014)

selzer said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> You get into an altercation with someone and bring out your dog as a deterrent. That works.
> 
> ...


That's just it. We were in a totally different setting. In fact I didn't even recognize the guy, my GSD did. In the time I have had Ginger she has never growled at anyone with the exception of the Vet, and that was after getting her shots. She tends to ignore people that come up to pet her more than anything else.


----------



## clark77494 (Sep 5, 2014)

Slamdunc said:


> I kinda got that idea. What people need to realize is that a technique that works for me or another experienced handler may not work so easily for others. First off, I like some of Cesar's techniques and some of what he does. However, there are a couple of things going for Cesar that most folks do not have. One is a "presence" or persona around dogs. With the vast overwhelming majority of dogs, if you are calm, confident and take control immediately the dog complies. I often get a little frustrated at our team training when a new handler is not catching on to what I am telling them and having difficulties with their dog. It's not that they don't understand, it's that they just don't know the technique or how to get a dog to perform with out getting frustrated. I will often say, "give me your leash" and in a manner of a couple of minutes the dog is doing the exercise properly. These are high drive dogs, that are not what you see on Cesar's show. I do not like doing that because it really frustrates an already frustrated handler. For me to take their dog and seemingly effortlessly get the dog to behave and perform correctly is hard for them to wrap their heads around. I do it because I hate repeating myself and watching them struggle through an issue. Sometimes it speeds up learning. I recently had a new handler that got bit every day for a month every time he took a toy out to pay his dog in a recent K-9 school. I saw how bitten up his hands were and how he was sucking up the pain. I asked him if he wanted to stop that annoying behavior and he said "heck yea, this hurts." In 5 minutes his dog was no longer bouncing and grabbing his hand 15 times a day. My response was " I bet you wished I had showed you this a month ago." He still jokes about that. The point is this; what an experienced handler can do with a dog is far beyond what a novice can do and the dog instantly sees the difference. Dogs read body language and they figure out who is in charge pretty quick. Not a knock, just a fact. Using Cesar's "hiss" is not going to cut it, unless you are willing to instantly follow up with the surprise or pain induced correction. That is what Cesar does. He hisses and then bam, he kicks or gives that claw hand to the dog. Is it painful, probably not, is it effective? Sure, because it is properly timed and a surprise. Timing is the key.
> 
> You can not take a portion of his or any other trainers method unless you take the entire method an implement in the same fashion. That "hiss" is a negative marker, it's no secret or trade mark.
> 
> ...


In the beginning I would push my GSD's back legs and hiss at her. After about a week of this I would just make the hissing sound and she would stop being aggressive towards the other Dog. In fact one day I made the hissing sound both dogs Ginger and the other dog stopped growling at each other. 

When we first got Ginger she would block your path and you would have to climb over her to get by. We had a trainer come in and she had us shuffle our feet under her body until she would move. Now she stays out of those paths and on the rare occasion's she does get in the way we just touch our toes to her back and she moves. Also if I make a beeping sound like a truck backing up she will back up and get out of the way when she is standing. Ginger is a sweet dog, and the people at the Dog daycare enjoy having her there, and when were at the bakery outside having breakfast Saturday morning and Ginger is having her Polish mild off the fork people love to go up to her and pet her.


----------



## clark77494 (Sep 5, 2014)

viking said:


> This is my reaction, too. I don't understand, what is the problem?


After the altercation at the Gas station I figured it was a done deal. After meeting the guy for a second time in a different location, having his children playing in the playground didn't give me a right to bring up the past. Personally if I was alone I would have ignored the guy and walked on by.

I don't know what happened before I got to the playground, but for some reason people were happy to see that family go. Not because he was Middle Eastern, there are plenty of nice Middle Eastern families in our neighborhood. I'm thinking the guy thinks he is superior to everyone else and comes across that way. 

I was just very surprised that Ginger recognized the guy when I had forgotten the incident 3 months ago.

I'm not upset at Ginger's actions, everyone at the park seemed pleased. I don't want her to attack the guy and have to put my dog down because of some anti-social jerk.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

clark77494 said:


> That's just it. We were in a totally different setting. In fact I didn't even recognize the guy, my GSD did. In the time I have had Ginger she has never growled at anyone with the exception of the Vet, and that was after getting her shots. She tends to ignore people that come up to pet her more than anything else.


That is just it, dogs do not generalize. You brought her into a tense situation before, you were pleased with her response - good girl. Later she sees the same guy - known by scent, sight who knows about these amazing dogs, but they do have memory - she acts the same - you aren't pleased. She doesn't know that she isn't supposed to be tough dog in this situation.

Up your training. You want a high level of obedience, especially knowing now this is how she will react. Since you and this person seem to live in the same general area, visit the same places; keep her on leash while she watches/learns how you remain calm and relaxed while in the same vicinity.


----------



## Dalko43 (Mar 30, 2015)

clark77494 said:


> I was using the Cesar Milan technique. Usually the hissing will stop her from being aggressive towards other dogs. I don't know what transpired before going towards the playground. I walk 1 1/2 miles around the lake before exiting the park via the playground. I know one thing, people had no love for the people that Ginger ran off!


A few things:
1) Please don't try to imitate what trainers do on TV. I'm not saying Milan is a bad trainer, in fact I think he has a fairly good read on dogs. But he is making on-the-spot analysis of the dog's behavior and posture in order to do what he does; most owners/trainers, especially novice ones, simply don't have the same eye for dog language/behavior and thus really shouldn't be employing all the techniques he employs. As someone else mentioned, find a solid GSD trainer and put your dog through basic/advanced obedience if you haven't already.
2) Why do you keep bringing up how everyone was happy that your dog scared this guy off? I understand why your dog reacted the first time, and given what you described I think the dog's reaction was appropriate. But the second time, the guy was simply there without any aggressive posturing, at least none that you mentioned. Your dog may have remembered him, but still the dog must learn that he can't react without provocation or a threat...otherwise there is the possibility for unwarranted bites/injuries to occur. 
3) We probably don't need to be discussing the fact that this guy is foreign or that he doesn't like Americans. If you have an issue with your dog, let's discuss that, but the exact details of who this guy is and what you think of him aren't really relevant.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Well the dog is consistent. She generally doesn't behave like this with everyone. She most likely picked up a scent versus recognizing him visually. She very well might not like the guy and sometimes, just sometimes its not a bad thing to heed a dogs warning. All my dogs are pretty good judges of character and if they don't like a particular person(which doesn't happen often but has happened) I find myself trying to figure out exactly what they are sensing that I am not picking up.


----------



## rxkeith (Feb 25, 2015)

here is my take,

it doesn't sound like your dog is going to go after someone unless they are an imminent threat to you. she didn't go after this guy, just growled to say watch it buddy. what is a concern to me is your initial response to this guy, who seems to have issues.

in this day and age, we need to be careful in how we act with people in chance encounters. 
a situation can go very bad very fast, and someone gets injured or killed. happens all the time.

a way your incident could have been defused would have been to say in a very neutral tone of voice that it is polite to pull up to the first pump, so someone else can pull up behind you to fuel up, instead of having to go around you.
not only that, its a safety issue. what if someone in your car, maybe a kid decides they want to dash out of the car right when another car is going around you. i would hate to see someone injured when it could have been avoided.
a reasonable person shouldn't want to punch your lights out over that statement.

you already knew this guy was hostile when he said stupid americans. 
you escalated the situation returning hostility with hostility.
be the bigger person. you won't always have your dog with you to bail you out.



keith


----------



## Chris1N1A (Dec 3, 2015)

If you haven't done IPO / Protection training with your dog to teach both of you proper discipline and commands then don't whip your GSD out in a tense situation and expect them to be a perfect police dog. Then you end up in situations like this.

My recommendation? Find a good IPO/Schutz club in your area. The OB and protection training they can provide can only benefit both you and your dog. Make sure you tell the trainer there about this situation.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Actually, it is a toss up. Your dog MAY remember the guy from the altercation. I think it is far more likely that the guy remembers your dog and is afraid of your dog and is showing that by body language and fear pheromones that your dog is picking up on, and reacting to. 

I do not think dogs necessarily differentiate between various human emotions. I think they are more likely to rate them as positive, negative, and neutral emotions. Are there neutral emotions? I don't know. Probably. But a dog may differentiate between what people give off when they are angry and menacing as opposed to when they are fearful and avoiding, but I don't know that. It seems that both will illicit similar reactions in dogs. 

They do so many stupid studies, why not do a study on how dogs process the emotions of humans, humans they know and strangers? 

Ah well. 

You mention they are Middle Eastern. There could be all kinds of emotions going from all parties: People from different areas that have been in war zones can be very apprehensive about dogs in general, but in dogs typically used as MWDs in specific. They can have general dislike of dogs, and not wanting to be around, have their kids play where the dog is/was. They can be very paranoid as to how everyone is acting toward them. And other people can also be apprehensive around them. So it is a charged atmosphere and the dog is responding to what he is experiencing in the moment, though they do have some memory function, particularly if the previous situation was very negative.


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

Ginger picked up the scent long before you could see him. She remembered his scent. Dogs have a good memory, even though they'll try playing dumb at times. The scent of something that threatened the pack leader? That won't be forgotten.

Growls are a low level warning.
No barking? No pulling? No lunging?

Sounds more like she wasn't being very aggressive, but more alert and letting you know there is something near.
If he has approached you and you became nervous, she may have started to show some aggression. But...that makes sense.

I don't think she did any wrong. She didn't try going after him. The only concern really is if she was off leash and decided to engage him. Or if she was off leash, headed up towards him, and ignored all of your attempts to call her back. But none of that stuff has happened, so we don't really know how she'd be. I would think if the guy appeared non-hostile and at a distance, she would've just stood close to you and growled. To call off a high drive dog that is protecting (or at least in its mind) isn't basic obedience. That's pretty advanced stuff, which is hard & dangerous to practice. It's like trying to call a greyhound in mid dash off from the rabbit it sees up ahead. A single 'Ginger Here' likely isn't going to be an instant off switch--and that rabbit is now human.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Chris1N1A said:


> If you haven't done IPO / Protection training with your dog to teach both of you proper discipline and commands then don't whip your GSD out in a tense situation and expect them to be a perfect police dog. Then you end up in situations like this.
> 
> My recommendation? Find a good IPO/Schutz club in your area. The OB and protection training they can provide can only benefit both you and your dog. Make sure you tell the trainer there about this situation.


Pretty much this ^^^^, you used your dog as a "weapon' and now you "surprised" because the dog spotted the "thread" and you did not?? 

Being able to do that is kinda the point of Working Dogs?? The dog did nothing wrong but now you're aware that you need to "up your game!" If the dog actually "attacks" the guy "unprovoked" in the future?? Your pretty much toast! As you said lot's of people witnessed it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What Slamdunc said ^^^^

Sometimes dogs sense things we don't. Did your dog remember this person? Maybe. Maybe not. It's highly possible. But I've had my dog react to a person that was a non issue for me. I have no idea what it was but he wasn't taking his eyes off this guy. Sometimes you just trust your dog's instinct when it's an isolated incidence.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

rxkeith said:


> here is my take,
> 
> it doesn't sound like your dog is going to go after someone unless they are an imminent threat to you. she didn't go after this guy, just growled to say watch it buddy. what is a concern to me is your initial response to this guy, who seems to have issues.
> 
> ...


LOL the Uber Shooter comes to mind! His last passenger that he scared the crap out of with his driving ... chose to run away form the guy instead of getting in his face! That was the right call by that guy ...just saying.


----------



## clark77494 (Sep 5, 2014)

Twyla said:


> That is just it, dogs do not generalize. You brought her into a tense situation before, you were pleased with her response - good girl. Later she sees the same guy - known by scent, sight who knows about these amazing dogs, but they do have memory - she acts the same - you aren't pleased. She doesn't know that she isn't supposed to be tough dog in this situation.
> 
> Up your training. You want a high level of obedience, especially knowing now this is how she will react. Since you and this person seem to live in the same general area, visit the same places; keep her on leash while she watches/learns how you remain calm and relaxed while in the same vicinity.


I wasn't upset that she reacted to this individual. I was just surprised by the whole situation. I was also surprised that the other families in the park wanted that family gone.


----------



## clark77494 (Sep 5, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> LOL the Uber Shooter comes to mind! His last passenger that he scared the crap out of with his driving ... chose to run away form the guy instead of getting in his face! That was the right call by that guy ...just saying.


My wife gets on me about that. I tend to insult people that I see as bullies or clueless. I guess it has to do with my work as a Real Estate investor. I also tend to insult vendors who try to take advantage. I really need to work on that. It's not an everyday occurrence. 

A lady on the walking trail said she was afraid of big dogs. I told her Ginger was a friendly dog. She said she was bit by a friendly dog. I said "That right, sometimes friendly dogs bite unfriendly people." I did keep Ginger away from her, and when she went around a second time I took Ginger into the grass to let her pass.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

clark77494 said:


> My wife gets on me about that. I tend to insult people that I see as bullies or clueless. I guess it has to do with my work as a Real Estate investor. I also tend to insult vendors who try to take advantage. I really need to work on that. It's not an everyday occurrence.
> 
> A lady on the walking trail said she was afraid of big dogs. I told her Ginger was a friendly dog. She said she was bit by a friendly dog. I said "That right, sometimes friendly dogs bite unfriendly people." I did keep Ginger away from her, and when she went around a second time I took Ginger into the grass to let her pass.


I think that is unfair. Not everyone bitten by "friendly" dogs are "unfriendly" people -- that is blaming the victim. She was explaining to you why she was afraid of your dog. You own a GSD. Unfortunately, way too many people own GSDs who are not suited to the breed, and they may think their dogs are friendly, when in fact their dogs are dying to get out of the situation their hapless owners put them into. Sometimes these dogs bite and it isn't necessarily the fault of the recipient of the teeth marks. So, you have inherited some of the bias we all deal with at times. It doesn't help you or anyone else to bear people resentment or to blame them for getting bitten. 

If you say your dog is friendly, and it bites someone that isn't attacking you, than you will contribute to this bias. How many people this year will do this with this breed? It is truly frustrating. Being angry at the people bitten doesn't do anyone any good. If you must be angry and frustrated about this response, do something about it. When you see someone with a GSD that is being irresponsible, tell them. Help them. Encourage them to work with, train, contain, manage their dogs.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 4, 2016)

Not to be off topic,but even if i am not American it is very stupid to insult people about nationality, especially if you work and live in this country.He was a complete idiot


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

clark77494 said:


> My wife gets on me about that. I tend to insult people that I see as bullies or clueless. I guess it has to do with my work as a Real Estate investor. I also tend to insult vendors who try to take advantage. I really need to work on that. It's not an everyday occurrence.
> 
> A lady on the walking trail said she was afraid of big dogs. I told her Ginger was a friendly dog. She said she was bit by a friendly dog. I said "That right, sometimes friendly dogs bite unfriendly people." I did keep Ginger away from her, and when she went around a second time I took Ginger into the grass to let her pass.


Yikes- if you did that in Birmingham Alabama, where I lived the past ten years, you would have a high probability of being shot!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Ok forget the dog for a second. What is with going to the second pump? I've had people get mad at me for stopping at the first pump but when I've gone all the way through and someone is trying to come in from the other side they get mad to. So now I just stop at the first one its safer.


----------



## clark77494 (Sep 5, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> Ok forget the dog for a second. What is with going to the second pump? I've had people get mad at me for stopping at the first pump but when I've gone all the way through and someone is trying to come in from the other side they get mad to. So now I just stop at the first one its safer.


Yes, I found out a long time ago it doesn't matter what you do people get upset. I even had a person get upset with me since my gas tank was on the passenger side instead of the drivers side. Like that's a factory option.


----------



## clark77494 (Sep 5, 2014)

maxtmill said:


> Yikes- if you did that in Birmingham Alabama, where I lived the past ten years, you would have a high probability of being shot!


Well I live in Houston Texas and have a high probability of being shot here as well for making such a comment. I could tell by the location, the way she was dressed, and here demeanor that she was more then likely a manager or an executive used to getting her way. If she was a country girl, I wouldn't have made that comment, and if she was a country girl she would not be afraid of a dog on a leash.


----------



## clark77494 (Sep 5, 2014)

Pierre said:


> Not to be off topic,but even if i am not American it is very stupid to insult people about nationality, especially if you work and live in this country.He was a complete idiot


A-man to that. He antagonized people at a playground that he didn't even know. Every time I go through that playground it's a different set of people. So it's not likely your going to run into the same group of people twice.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

clark77494 said:


> Well I live in Houston Texas and have a high probability of being shot here as well for making such a comment. I could tell by the location, the way she was dressed, and here demeanor that she was more then likely a manager or an executive used to getting her way. If she was a country girl, I wouldn't have made that comment, and if she was a country girl she would not be afraid of a dog on a leash.


Oh background info! So now it's a case of "act like a "tool" expect to be treated like a tool!

I get that approach also! Still the Uber shooters last passenger, made a good call to "Run away," these days you never know how tight some people are wound?? :crazy:


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

clark77494 said:


> My wife gets on me about that. I tend to insult people that I see as bullies or clueless. I guess it has to do with my work as a Real Estate investor. I also tend to insult vendors who try to take advantage. I really need to work on that. It's not an everyday occurrence.
> 
> A lady on the walking trail said she was afraid of big dogs. I told her Ginger was a friendly dog. She said she was bit by a friendly dog. I said "That right, sometimes friendly dogs bite unfriendly people." I did keep Ginger away from her, and when she went around a second time I took Ginger into the grass to let her pass.


Golldarn Clark - can you see that in every situation that you have described that your dog is keying on your responses. You are "attached" to that dog by senses that we human creatures don't easily perceive but they do. Your anger, your lack of understanding why another would be uneasy because YOU told her not to be is all from your perception. You can't go at the world that way with your dog or he's gonna end up being a *******! lol:laugh:

I wouldn't look back on trying to fix things with the Ahole at the pump but looking forward in your perception of understanding of conflict (and making the choice to bring your GSD into it) or understanding that some will not like dogs or a GSD - you need to consider your "will" that you are putting on your GSD. 

When your mind is at ease and not dictating what others should feel or do, your dogs mind will be too. If he feels you trying to be dominate - he will be right there with you - and they don't forget and forgive like people.... their survival instinct does not allow for that.


----------



## clark77494 (Sep 5, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Oh background info! So now it's a case of "act like a "tool" expect to be treated like a tool!
> 
> I get that approach also! Still the Uber shooters last passenger, made a good call to "Run away," these days you never know how tight some people are wound?? :crazy:


He did runaway from the situation. Twice.


----------



## clark77494 (Sep 5, 2014)

Stonevintage said:


> Golldarn Clark - can you see that in every situation that you have described that your dog is keying on your responses. You are "attached" to that dog by senses that we human creatures don't easily perceive but they do. Your anger, your lack of understanding why another would be uneasy because YOU told her not to be is all from your perception. You can't go at the world that way with your dog or he's gonna end up being a *******! lol:laugh:
> 
> I wouldn't look back on trying to fix things with the Ahole at the pump but looking forward in your perception of understanding of conflict (and making the choice to bring your GSD into it) or understanding that some will not like dogs or a GSD - you need to consider your "will" that you are putting on your GSD.
> 
> When your mind is at ease and not dictating what others should feel or do, your dogs mind will be too. If he feels you trying to be dominate - he will be right there with you - and they don't forget and forgive like people.... their survival instinct does not allow for that.


Sometimes I think that GSDs get a bad reputation. It's probably because of people like me asking for a response from our GSD. I had to chuckle when two women were approaching us on the jogging trail and she picked up her Dachshund as she passed. One women said to the other. 'Did you see that German Shepherd? I swear it was licking it's chops!"


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

clark77494 said:


> A lady on the walking trail said she was afraid of big dogs. I told her Ginger was a friendly dog. She said she was bit by a friendly dog. I said "That right, sometimes friendly dogs bite unfriendly people." I did keep Ginger away from her, and when she went around a second time I took Ginger into the grass to let her pass.


Or, as quite often happens, people are oblivious to the true nature of their dogs and tell people they are friendly when they are not.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Honestly? None of this makes you look good, Clark. It just kind of makes you look like a reactive bully.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well "we" seem to be going on without any input from the "OP??" Unless they are willing to change there current "people approach??" I would think the situation will only get worst?? 

Moving on, the trail of treat things?? Yes it's "insane" but ... this makes the second time I have heard of this being done?? So some* "Trainers" *Alpha Roll puppies and do the "Trail of treats thing??" I had heard of the "Trail of treats" being used to lure a dog out of the Dog Park, that "Trainer" used Hot Dogs! 

But back in the "Real World," I prefer my dogs to be "neutral" to people and other dogs. I had one small dog off leash encounter myself. The Chi was across the street off leash (obviously well trained) Rocky and I were across the street and he was also off leash following me. I saw the lady look at Rocky and scoop up her dog?? I stopped and shouted across the street and apologized. 

I explained that my dog was safe but I felt bad that I had put her in a position where she felt the need to protect her dog, that is not my style.

Actually in the "Real World" Rocky and I set such a good example of a well behaved WL GSD, that I fear people will see us and think, yep that is the dog for me!

Out here there is no shortage of dogs behaving badly! Usually smallish dogs and the owners can't control them?? Those people certainly don't need more dog! The only GSD's I have seen are usually in vehicles going are coming from somewhere??


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There was a chained dog that I went to see. It wanted me in the worst way when I drove up. But when I went near it, it went under the car. So I went back to my car and got a bag of chicken chips out of there. Then I went near the dog and without looking at him, started to try to talk to the owner, and every now and again pitching a chicken chip to the ground where the dog could get it. 

Soon the dog was looking for them, and wanting me to pitch another, I came closer and without looking at the dog, offered one in my hand. He took it. It wasn't many minutes until we were buddies. 

It worked in that situation with that dog.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

selzer said:


> There was a chained dog that I went to see. It wanted me in the worst way when I drove up. But when I went near it, it went under the car. So I went back to my car and got a bag of chicken chips out of there. Then I went near the dog and without looking at him, started to try to talk to the owner, and every now and again pitching a chicken chip to the ground where the dog could get it.
> 
> Soon the dog was looking for them, and wanting me to pitch another, I came closer and without looking at the dog, offered one in my hand. He took it. It wasn't many minutes until we were buddies.
> 
> It worked in that situation with that dog.


Well yes, but that is an "appropriate" use of treats. The hot dogs (which I did not explain) were being used as suggested by a "Trainer" to lure a clients dog out of a "Dog Park" when the dog refused to leave. :crazy:

It pretty much speaks to my observation that "Dog Park" dogs, with clueless unskilled owners, get kinda like this:


----------

